# Hop Experiment



## Dan Pratt (8/10/13)

Read about this tonight and thought it sounded neat.

http://www.bertusbrewery.com/2013/03/dry-hopped-bud-light.html


----------



## rehab (8/10/13)

Nice one. I had seen this before and was keen to have a go with something similar to Macs Gold. Nice idea sprucing up an otherwise very boring beer!


----------

